# Sticky  Prologue: The Thing That Would Not Die



## Milton Fox Racing

Did you know that RC car discussions was the first forum board at HobbyTalk? Hank Hagquist, was an outside contractor with Playing Mantis's and their original Web master was also running his own site; called HobbyTalk, for fans of radio-controlled car models. He was also still friends with Lisa Greco with whom he had attended Riley High (School) with, in South Bend, Indiana. Greco also happened to be working at Playing Mantis as well. And they thought Polar Lights - Playing Mantis's line of scale model kits - would make a good new forum blog subject to add to HobbyTalk!









Epilogue 1: The Thing That Would Not Die


It has been more than 17 years ago now that this article by Michael Warshaw was published at Inc. https://www.inc.com/magazine/20000315/17875.html It is a long read, but an interesting one. In some ways nothing has changed at all and in others - from a 17 year perspective - are rather...




www.hobbytalk.com


----------

